# Black Library Recommendations



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

As I am super tired of going off topic on other people's threads, and even my own.

I'm going to give this a try. If you would like someone to give you a recommendation on a Black Library novel, post your likes and dislikes about what you're looking for. Someone then posts their suggestions on a or many specific books. You can also post about books you have already read and what you liked.

I have noticed many discussions that were kind of off topic about books and even genres, so I figured this may be a good place for those said discussions. 

Well, I will start it off. 

I am into some "bolter porn" as well as good development. I like twists in the storyline and some surprises. I love brutality and bloodshed. I've really only read about Chaos. I really enjoyed _The Talon of Horus_ as well as _Ahriman: Exile_. I have also read the first four _Horus Heresy_ books, and kind of gave up after realizing there's so many books to get to the end, and so many go off the main story line to do their own story line. (Also, my favorite character died.)

So, what do you guys have for me?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> I am into some "bolter porn" as well as good development. I like twists in the storyline and some surprises. I love brutality and bloodshed. I've really only read about Chaos. I really enjoyed _The Talon of Horus_ as well as _Ahriman: Exile_. I have also read the first four _Horus Heresy books, and kind of gave up after realizing there's so many books to get to the end, and so many go off the main story line to do their own story line. (Also, my favorite character died.)
> 
> So, what do you guys have for me?_


_
Well if it's Chaos that you want;

The Night Lords trilogy is Black Library's best CSM series thus far, though the Black Legion series will likely eclipse it in time. But it has strong and likeable characters, a great story that showcases the mentality of the Night Lords and their philosophies, plenty of action with a unique Night Lords twist (meaning lots of dirty fighting and cheap underhanded tricks).

The Word Bearers series is another great one. Much more focused on Chaos than the Night Lords series, this is a series where the characters are unabashedly evil and cruel with absolutely no hints of nobility, honour or kindness; each book has great action scenes and the overall story of the series is a very good job, with each book having self-contained side stories that are also very enjoyable.

On the other side, Imperial, Deathwatch by Steve Parker has great character development with a cast that is just generally fun to read about. Very creepy and atmospheric scenes involving Genestealers and plenty of Space Marines crushing bugs with Bolter rounds and chainswords. It has quite a good story as well with lots of promise for future instalments.


LotN_


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> Well if it's Chaos that you want;
> 
> The Night Lords trilogy is Black Library's best CSM series thus far, though the Black Legion series will likely eclipse it in time. But it has strong and likeable characters, a great story that showcases the mentality of the Night Lords and their philosophies, plenty of action with a unique Night Lords twist (meaning lots of dirty fighting and cheap underhanded tricks).
> 
> ...


 
Awesome, great recommendation!

I have the three Night Lords books, but I haven't started them yet. I do plan on it. I also have the first Word Bearer book, which is paperback, not eBook.

I haven't tried to Deathwatch series yet, but I have played the RPG and love the story. I also have the Eisenhorn eBooks, but haven't started it. I never had a love for the Imperial Guard, as I always thought them to be super weak compared to the other Legions. Though they do have strength in numbers. 

Again, great recommendation! Thanks again.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> I am into some "bolter porn" as well as good development. I like twists in the storyline and some surprises. I love brutality and bloodshed. I've really only read about Chaos. I really enjoyed _The Talon of Horus_ as well as _Ahriman: Exile_. I have also read the first four _Horus Heresy_ books, and kind of gave up after realizing there's so many books to get to the end, and so many go off the main story line to do their own story line. (Also, my favorite character died.)
> 
> So, what do you guys have for me?


The HH-series has fallen behind as of late, and there is always good and bad stories. You learn which authors to have low hopes for and which stories you can ignore rather quickly. Otherwise check out reviews which might direct you in the way which to pick or not. 



I take you mean Loken, who in fact actually survived and returned in 2 later audio dramas and has also been featured in a short story and at least 1 novel.




Lord of the Night said:


> Well if it's Chaos that you want;
> 
> The Night Lords trilogy is Black Library's best CSM series thus far, though the Black Legion series will likely eclipse it in time. But it has strong and likeable characters, a great story that showcases the mentality of the Night Lords and their philosophies, plenty of action with a unique Night Lords twist (meaning lots of dirty fighting and cheap underhanded tricks).


I would recommend _Lord of the Night_ prior to the NL-trilogy as it make several referenses to it.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Who wrote _Lord of the night_?


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Don't forget Storm of Iron!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Captain_Loken said:


> Who wrote _Lord of the Night_?


Simon Spurrier. It's one of the only two novels he ever wrote for Black Library.


LotN


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Lord of the Night said:


> Simon Spurrier. It's one of the only two novels he ever wrote for Black Library.
> 
> 
> LotN




Excellent, I will be checking that out then. Thank you for the recommendation, Forkmaster.



Pugnax said:


> Don't forget Storm of Iron!


Sorry, I missed you there, Pugnax. Is that a good one? I haven't heard of that one. Who is it by?


Also, so I don't double post, hoping someone comes back to this post. hah. Anyone have any thoughts on the book _Deamon Worlds_ by Ben Counter.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> Excellent, I will be checking that out then. Thank you for the recommendation, Forkmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem!  _Storm of Iron_ is good, and holds up even though I think the portrayal of the Iron Warriors is better in _Siege of Castellax_.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> No problem!  _Storm of Iron_ is good, and holds up even though I think the portrayal of the Iron Warriors is better in _Siege of Castellax_.


I don't really know too much about the Iron Warriors. I haven't thought to really learn about them. 

Are they just augmented more then your typical CSM?


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Storm of Iron is by Graham McNeil. He is hit or miss for me, this is one of his hits. 
As far as Black Library fiction goes, Storm of Iron is top tier.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Pugnax said:


> Storm of Iron is by Graham McNeil. He is hit or miss for me, this is one of his hits.
> As far as Black Library fiction goes, Storm of Iron is top tier.




Awesome. Thanks for the recommendation. 

I will be checking it out!

Anyone else need any recommendations?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> I don't really know too much about the Iron Warriors. I haven't thought to really learn about them.
> 
> Are they just augmented more then your typical CSM?


They are a very tech-based Siege-type of Legion. Their personality are like iron, and they consider Chaos as a weapon or just a tool rather than a deity that you worship.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> They are a very tech-based Siege-type of Legion. Their personality are like iron, and they consider Chaos as a weapon or just a tool rather than a deity that you worship.


That actually sounds like how I would use Chaos, personally. So I think they might be the better of the warbands.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> That actually sounds like how I would use Chaos, personally. So I think they might be the better of the warbands.


Out of the orignal Legions, I would consider them to be one of the better unified under Perturabo (their Primarch). The Word Bearers are up there as well.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Is their primarch still alive?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Perturabo? Yeah. He became a daemon prince after the Iron Cage. Lorgar, Mortarion, Magnus, Angron and Fulgrim are all daemon princes too and therefore immortal. Curze is dead. Alpharius and Omegon are anyone's guess as is their way. Horus is more dead than anything else that's ever existed I'd say.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Perturabo? Yeah. He became a daemon prince after the Iron Cage. Lorgar, Mortarion, Magnus, Angron and Fulgrim are all daemon princes too and therefore immortal. Curze is dead. Alpharius and Omegon are anyone's guess as is their way. Horus is more dead than anything else that's ever existed I'd say.


Well, both versions of Horus' are dead, that is


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I do need another recommendation.

I just finished the second Word Bearers novel, Dark Apostle. 

I really want to read about Loken again. I already read the short story about him, but I am thinking of reading Vengeful Spirit. However, I haven't read book 5-28. Is it going to mess things up, even though it's very clear in other books what happens at the end of Horus' Crusade?

Or should i just finish the series? I have been doing this recently. Reading the first couple books then hopping to a new book, than going back and finishing up.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Captain_Loken said:


> Well, both versions of Horus' are dead, that is


The clone is dead, but was never really Horus. Horus himself is beyond dead, he was completely obliterated and his very warp signature erased.



Captain_Loken said:


> I really want to read about Loken again. I already read the short story about him, but I am thinking of reading Vengeful Spirit. However, I haven't read book 5-28. Is it going to mess things up, even though it's very clear in other books what happens at the end of Horus' Crusade?
> 
> Or should i just finish the series? I have been doing this recently. Reading the first couple books then hopping to a new book, than going back and finishing up.


I always recommend reading the entire series, and in order. But others will say you don't need to and they aren't entirely wrong. Some will reference events and characters of earlier novels, and you just won't get these references or plots if you haven't read the previous novels.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I suppose the only other one I should read before hand is what happens on Istvaan V. 

I thought Istvaan III was the big thing, but they do reference the slaughter in about every other CSM book.

Do you happen to know which one that might be?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fulgrim and The First Heretic go into the most detail. Vulkan Lives also delves into it. Ravens Flight, the audio drama goes into detail the escape of the Raven Guard. One or two other short stories feature it as well, but nothing crucial.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Angel of Blood said:


> Fulgrim and The First Heretic go into the most detail. Vulkan Lives also delves into it. Ravens Flight, the audio drama goes into detail the escape of the Raven Guard. One or two other short stories feature it as well, but nothing crucial.


Excellent, that helps a lot!

I've always wanted to try an audio drama, but was never sure how it would go... as I have listen to audio books before.... usually if I need help falling asleep.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I dislike the vast majority of them. There's something about a yorkshire or cockney Astartes, that just sounds ridiculous, or constipated in others. Some of the voice actors try to make the characters sounds as deep voiced as Marines should be, and end up with the aforementioned constipated voice. Others just don't bother at all, and it just doesn't sound right. 

Sevatar for instance, sounds stupid in his audio drama. Meric Voyen voice is so nasal in the one he features that I couldn't listen to anything he said without sighing. Aeonid Thiel also sounds like laughable.

Templar is one of the few I've listened to and not hated.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thorne Wishes Talon was also a good one for the voices. Ravens Flight made me cringe the first time I heard Corax.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've not actually listened to Thorn Wishes Talon. The Lion and Sanguinius in The Herald of Sanguinius were all pretty awful I thought. Guilliman in the ones he features in too.


----------

